# Woman aren't to preach/lead Church



## INsearch (Sep 3, 2009)

The title is my statement of belief. I believe it and know they aren't suppose to, but I however am not very familiar with the supporting scriptures and reasons why they aren't....anyone willing to help out?


----------



## AThornquist (Sep 3, 2009)

Ergh . . . If you don't know where the Bible supports that position, why do you hold it so firmly?


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Sep 3, 2009)

If you dont have Scripture why do you hold this belief? (It is Biblical but you need to find Scripture before you hold to a belief else you end up being like the RCC)


----------



## INsearch (Sep 3, 2009)

I know it because its been pointed out to me before...I think it may be somewhere in Corinthians (sp?) I have read the scriptures on it before...but it has NEVER been so much of an issue or thing to think about..that I just simply haven't put any of the supporting scripture to memory.


----------



## AThornquist (Sep 3, 2009)

1 Timothy 2:8-15 (ESV)

I desire then that in every place the men should pray, lifting holy hands without anger or quarreling; likewise also that women should adorn themselves in respectable apparel, with modesty and self-control, not with braided hair and gold or pearls or costly attire, but with what is proper for women who profess godliness—with good works. Let a woman learn quietly with all submissiveness. I do not permit a woman to teach or to exercise authority over a man; rather, she is to remain quiet. For Adam was formed first, then Eve; and Adam was not deceived, but the woman was deceived and became a transgressor. Yet she will be saved through childbearing—if they continue in faith and love and holiness, with self-control.

1 Timothy 3:1-7 (ESV) - Also see Titus 1:5-9

The saying is trustworthy: If anyone aspires to the office of overseer, he desires a noble task. Therefore an overseer must be above reproach, the husband of one wife, sober-minded, self-controlled, respectable, a hospitable, able to teach, not a drunkard, not violent but gentle, not quarrelsome, not a lover of money. He must manage his own household well, with all dignity keeping his children submissive, for if someone does not know how to manage his own household, how will he care for God's church? He must not be a recent convert, or he may become puffed up with conceit and fall into the condemnation of the devil. Moreover, he must be well thought of by outsiders, so that he may not fall into disgrace, into a snare of the devil.

1 Corinthians 14:34-37 (ESV)

As in all the churches of the saints, the women should keep silent in the churches. For they are not permitted to speak, but a should be in submission, as the Law also says. If there is anything they desire to learn, let them ask their husbands at home. For it is shameful for a woman to speak in church. Or was it from you that the word of God came? Or are you the only ones it has reached? If anyone thinks that he is a prophet, or spiritual, he should acknowledge that the things I am writing to you are a command of the Lord.


Scripture is clear about not just women are _not_ to do (i.e. attempt to be pastor [or more accurately, a priestitute]) but what they _are_ to do. Good studies of Genesis, 1 Timothy, Titus, 1 Corinthians, 1 Peter, Ephesians, etc. show the roles of both men and women. The sexes are equal but _different_. Men are to be the spiritual leaders, even if a woman is more theologically knowledgeable or a better public speaker or anything else. That is a blemish on the man, not an "okay" for a woman to take the reins.


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 3, 2009)

They've got good noses for blood.....quick lick those wounds and quit limping!


----------



## Montanablue (Sep 3, 2009)

There are dozens of threads about this topic on the PB. If you do a few searches, I think you'll have plenty of information.


----------



## Herald (Sep 3, 2009)

Montanablue said:


> There are dozens of threads about this topic on the PB. If you do a few searches, I think you'll have plenty of information.



Kathleen, didn't you say you were starting your own church? 

Sorry - didn't mean to hijack the thread.


----------



## Montanablue (Sep 3, 2009)

Herald said:


> Montanablue said:
> 
> 
> > There are dozens of threads about this topic on the PB. If you do a few searches, I think you'll have plenty of information.
> ...



Actually, I'm starting my own denomination/religion - The People of the Holey Socks. My title is Grand PooBah of the Holey Socks and my mission is to advocate for the praise of Holey Socks and the denigration of Whole Socks (as opposed to those that are holey).














...I should probably stop brewing my afternoon tea so strong....


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Sep 3, 2009)

Montanablue said:


> Herald said:
> 
> 
> > Montanablue said:
> ...



What can I do to join? Repent, and Believe in Holey Socks?


----------



## A.J. (Sep 3, 2009)

INsearch said:


> The title is my statement of belief. I believe it and know they aren't suppose to, but I however am not very familiar with the supporting scriptures and reasons why they aren't....anyone willing to help out?



Here's a good thread on a similar topic: 

http://www.puritanboard.com/f117/please-discuss-role-women-church-out-51288/


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 3, 2009)

Montanablue said:


> Actually, I'm starting my own denomination/religion - The People of the Holey Socks. My title is Grand PooBah of the Holey Socks and my mission is to advocate for the praise of Holey Socks and the denigration of Whole Socks (as opposed to those that are holey).



I thought the going title was "Popess."

At least we can agree to call you "Your Holeyness."


----------



## Montanablue (Sep 3, 2009)

I believe I would prefer "Your Holeyness," although Grand Popess might be acceptable upon occasion.


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 4, 2009)

Montanablue said:


> I believe I would prefer "Your Holeyness," although Grand Popess might be acceptable upon occasion.



What are your sacraments? Sock washing?


Does your eschatology include the return of all those missing sock -halves that mysteriosuly disappear in the sock Rapture that happens every wash day? The PAIRousia.


----------



## AThornquist (Sep 4, 2009)

I once heard from a gypsy's half-brother's gynecologist's neighbor who owns a pet store that at least one miracle has confirmed Kathleen's rightful position as Her Holeyness and Grand Popess. The most convincing is when Lady Sockagawea appeared on a pair of Kathleen's old running socks that had mysteriously disappeared beneath her bed. This one guy tried to tell me that Lady Sockagawea was just a patch of mold but I _know_ he was just jealous that I outbid him at $37,355 dollars on eBay for that pair of Holey socks. Oh . . . they reek of Kathleen's holey presence.


----------



## Caroline (Sep 4, 2009)

I dunno ... sounds modernized and seeker-sensitive to me, Kathleen. After all, the apostles and the early church fathers all wore sandals. While socks may provide comfort for those of the modern era, I firmly believe that NO socks--holey or otherwise--ought to be found on the feet of those of who are Truly Reformed.


----------

